# Kayak surfing, capsize - some lessons learnt



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

After a slowish start on New Years day we got down to Aldinga beach (south of Adelaide) by midday. No fishing planned; just a bit of family fun on the beach and some kayaking - I'd packed the sail for added fun. On arrival the usually calm waters had a fair chop going and a small mid-break wave breaking on the shallower banks. The forecast 9kt max wind turned out to be more like 15-20kts so after a short and desperate sailing session the sail was stowed.....I could visualise all sorts of damage in a roll-over trying to navigate the surf with furled sail sticking up.........

My missus is pretty game for a bit of fun, so I asked her if she was keen to go "kayak surfing"  I'd been keen for a long while to see just how well the Oasis might perform in and out of the breakers. Would it plane like a surfboard down a wave? Could it be "steered" effectively on the plane? Should I avoid this at all cost in future? This was an opportunity to learn something about the handling capabilities and limits and the skills and experience might come in handy one day when returning from a fishing sortie through the breakers.

We had a few great rides and lots of fun and naturally got completely soaked! There were a few things I'd wondered about:
1. Foot position when taking off and surfing the wave proper - is it best to have the fins straight down like some kind of daggerboard or flush on the hull? Fins down might provide good directional stability? After a few waves I realised that anytime the yak rolled a little the fins would depart from the vertical and then start producing lift, further accentuating the listing to the side - that made steering with the rudder almost impossible. I have the sailing rudder fitted which is larger than standard, and found it unable to override these effects. After a couple of waves we found that feet apart with the fins flush on the hull worked best. I didn't use the paddle, but I suspect this might be the best way to steer whilst riding a swell or wave; the usual method of dipping the blade to create drag and steer.

2. Capsize - invariably we ended upside down a few times ;-) This boat needs lots of steering input, well in advance, so we got caught out a couple of times and were unceremoniously dunked whenever I didn't do the right things well enough in advance for the boat to respond and keep out of trouble. Mostly our wipe outs were in water about chest deep for me, so I could right the kayak after whilst standing on the bottom.

THIS BRINGS ME TO MY KEY POINT - I WAS SURPRISED AT THE EFFORT REQUIRED TO RIGHT A HOBIE TWO SEATER BY MYSELF!

I fish a fair bit off this kayak by myself so this got me thinking about a capsize situation out there in deeper water on my own - would I be able to handle it?????? To be honest I think it would be a struggle, and I've resolved to now go out again and do just that - deliberately capsize and work out how best to recover and establish a technique that works and I have confidence in.

I applaud anyone who has spent the time to practice recovery from "man overboard" situations; I myself read about this when I first got the kayak and thought it a very good idea, very responsible and all that sort of thing.....just never did it! We so often fish really calm conditions here in SA that capsizing is not part of the psychological reality of going into the ocean here. Be warned, it can happen to anyone!

For my part I'm going to pay a little more attention to what I wear on the yak in future, and make sure I've got the one-man capsize recovery down before the end of summer.

Cheers

Hank


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like you had some good fun Hank !

I went down to Moana today with family and friends and took the Lanai (paddle kayak) for a bit of surf practice. Got some good rides after figuring out technique. The Lanai tracked pretty well provided I had plenty of speed up in front of the wave. Leaning back kept the rear hull "skeg" in the wave and prevented broaching. Used the paddle to brace over the wave if I did broach. Only capsized once when I nose dived on a steeper wave when I did not have enough paddle speed up before it caught me.

Same thing when I've surfed the Sport. Pedal like buggery and let the wave catch up - then I bring the flippers up under the hull and use the rudder to prevent broaching, ready to lift it up and leap out just before beaching. I think having the flippers down not only risks damaging them, it also would make broaching more likely.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Get some mates together, the more different kayaks the better. Pick some calm water and test the tipping point, spend a few minutes sussing out which way rights easiest, then try stern, middle and bow remounting on as many yaks as you can (you will be pleasantly suprised). This was one of the best lessons I learned, and intend to cover again.

Suprisingly enough I found the PA easier to right than first expected, same with a loon111 sik. Most Seemed to have more primary stability for remounting just aft of the seat. Most of the time it's reach over, kick with one leg while locking one straight on the surface, push forward and on till hips clear the water, flat belly across the craft, push up, and swivel hips until bum breaches yaks edge and park your self in.

In one motion, with practice, it's a silky smooth process. While this has worked for me in calm freshwater scenarios it may require a slightly different approach in saltwater. Think of it this way, it's just a couple of things less you will have to figure out when under duress.

Love the yak surfing mate, wicked fun.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I currently paddle & fish from a sea Kayak (Natureline Mermaid or N. Marlin). A capsize is quite likely if 1. you have little ballast , or 2. if you don't have correct technique when the kayak starts broaching. 
To counteract: 1. ballast increases stability... you can add full water bottles or say some 10 litre MSR Drommendaries)
2. as the kayak starts to broach, you lean into the wave & brace on the wave or pile

If all the above fails, you can eskimo roll. Failing that, you are in the water hopefully holding on to your yak. Now... getting back in. 
1. Tip it on it's side to drain the bulk of the water out. 
2. Go to near the rear & mount the yak...this is relatively easy as the nose will lift, making the rear go down.
3. Lie on your belly, feet forwards. Creep towards the cockpit keeping low.
4. When your legs are in, corkscrew to facing up, but keep low
5. In one fluent athletic motion slide legs bum and other bits in.
6. Empty water & refit skirt, or get hit by another wave & try all the above again.
This can fill in a whole morning!
I am yet to try a sit-on yak, but I,ve heard they're more stable. However, as previously posted in this subject, wether a sit-on-top or a sit-in yak, practice capsizes. Because one day, Poop WILL happen.

Cheers...keep upright
Kayakone



.


----------

